# mini mental status



## jprado

Can the m.d./pcp offices code for the mini mental status evaluation, and what cpt code would they use?


----------



## daniel

Q: Can I use 96116 to report a MMSE?

A: A mini-mental status exam can be part of the Neurobehavioral testing, though a mini-mental status exam by itself is not reportable using 96116. Mini-mental status exams, when done without additional Neurobehavioral testing, are considered part of the evaluation and management service and should be reported with the appropriate E&M code. When the MMSE is done as part of more extensive Neurobehavioral testing as described above, you may report 96116.



http://www.aan.com/go/practice/coding/faqs



I came across this site. I cut and past this Q & A from there. This may help or reference the site yourself.

respectfully
daniel
cpc


----------

